# kann mir jemand konvertieren...?



## hotzen1 (29. September 2005)

hallo, ich habe hier eine vekorgrafik im eps bzw. ai format, bekomme die jedoch partout nicht
in mein CDR11 importiert (jaja, die importfilter des corel). kann sie mir jemand ins cdr format konvertieren? DANKE! Da sie zu groß ist, um an den Thread angehangen zu werden, bitte ich Bereitwillige sich pn zu melden, dann schicke ich sie rüber. Das wäre super!
info@werbung-trautmann.de 


der hotzi


----------



## Ellie (29. September 2005)

Hallo Hotzen,

hast Du dir mal von der Corel-Seite die Patches für die 11er Version gezogen und installiert?

Dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.

Wenn die Datei tatsächlich Vektor ist, dann kann sie nicht zu groß sein, selbst aufwendige Vektordateien haben selten mehr als 500 kb... da käme mir die Datei spanisch vor.

Aber ich werfe auch einen Blick drauf. 
LG,
Ellie


----------



## hotzen1 (29. September 2005)

die patches sind alle drauf, es  trotzdem nicht, hab dir ma was geschiggt!


----------



## Ellie (30. September 2005)

Moin hotzi,

Antwort ist raus!

LG,
Ellie


----------

